# Nethack!  Name A Better Game.  Did You Even Attempt?  You Crazy, Man.



## YayGollum (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, this seemed like the best place for such a topic. Greetings. Am I the only player of this, quite possibly the greatest game of all time?   If not, explain your relationship with the thing. Most who play it adore it. Those who have played it and hated it are crazy. Those who haven't played it are strange for coming to a thread that shouldn't concern them, but oh well. They should go here ---> http://www.nethack.org/. Before they do and play the game, I shall merely be reduced to pitying them.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 10, 2006)

before i click and play blindly what is it?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I would think that you could have figured that out already. I wrote that it was quite possibly the greatest game of all time. So, it is a sort of game. Downloadable to your computer for free. There are many different versions. Here is one that is more Middle Earth based, if that's what you would prefer. ---> http://www.thangorodrim.net/ If much else needs to be explained, I would think that the linkses that I provide could clear things upwards for you. My definition ---> A superly cool computer game which an impressive amount of depth for looking so simple. Always something superly cool and new to be had. Options upon options inside of a bag of holding which is already mostly full of freedom.


----------

